# Powertrimm... und andere Fragen



## Wedaufischer (13. September 2005)

...was ist das?

Da ich schon längere Zeit auf Bootssuche bin, taucht schon ab und zu dieser Begriff auf. Was ist darunter zu verstehen? Ist das wichtig für ein "besseres" Angelboot oder ist das eher etwas für ein schnelles Boot?  |kopfkrat 

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## addy123 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...*

Der Powertrimm ist für das hydraulische Heben und Senken des Außenborders oder des Z-Antriebs da. Hydraulik wird über die Batterie versorgt. Wenn Du in flaches Wasser fährst, bzw. das Boot slippst, stellst Du den Motor damit nach oben, sodaß der Propeller keine Grundberührung hat. Während der Fahrt kann der leichte Trimm des Antriebs die Fahreigenschaften auch verbessern. 

Ist außerdem ne ganz schöne Quälerei, wenn man keinen Trimm hat und soll den z. Bsp. 30PS Außenborder nach oben stellen. Übers Heck lehnen, Aretierung lösen oder Ähnliches. Ich will den Powertrimm nicht mehr missen.#6 
Ist meistens bei den Außenbordern ab 40 PS dabei. Kann man sich aber auch nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...*

Wow, danke für die schnelle (sehe ich gerade) und umfassende Antwort. #6

Also macht es durchaus Sinn darauf zu achten, wenn man einen starken/schweren Motor hat. Bei 15-20 PS, oder weniger, ist es nicht so relevant. Ich denke an ein hochwandiges Kategorie C Boot
(Terhi Nordic) für küstennahes Gewässer.

Meines Wissens ist in NL mindestens 15PK/PS für den küstennahen Einsatz vorgeschrieben. So gesehen wären 20 PS dann schon eher meine Motor-Obergrenze, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch. Wären mehr PS besser? Wenn ja, warum?

Oh, ich merke schon, ich fange an zu löchern. Trotzdem freue ich mich über Antworten.


----------



## addy123 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, danke für die schnelle (sehe ich gerade) und umfassende Antwort. #6
> 
> Also macht es durchaus Sinn darauf zu achten, wenn man einen starken/schweren Motor hat. Bei 15-20 PS, oder weniger, ist es nicht so relevant. Ich denke an ein hochwandiges Kategorie C Boot
> (Terhi Nordic) für küstennahes Gewässer.
> ...


 
Du "löcherst" auf keinen Fall!#6 
Mit den PS ist das eine persönliche Ermessensfrage. Mit 20PS denke ich, dass Du mit bei einem Terhi Nordic gut für längere Fahrten gerüstet bist. 
Es können aber auch schon 5 PS reichen, wenn Du nur kurze Strecken fahren willst.
Wichtig bei Deiner Planung sollte sein, lange Strecken, viel PS.
Viel Schleppangeln, wenig PS aber Viertakter!!!
Ein ältere Zweitakter kann Dich ganz schön zunebeln.

Ich persönlich habe mir jetzt ein Konsolenboot zugelegt, mit 40 PS Zweitakt und einem zweiten Motor am Hilfsspiegel zum Schleppen mit 4 PS - Viertakt.

Siehe mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=859579#post859579

Für die küstennahen Gewässer sehe ich Deine Vorstellung, Terhi Nordic + 20 PS als sehr gut an!#6 
Wenn Du evtl. ein paar Euronen mehr investieren kannst, empfehle ich auf jeden Fall einen Viertakter jüngeren Baujahres.
Eine Nachrüstung mit Powertrimm macht evtl. auch Sinn!

PS: Bootfahren macht süchtig, irgendwann vergisst Du dann, wieviel das Boot schon gekostet hat!?  |supergri :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...und andere Fragen*

Wiederum danke für deine Antwort. Ich finde es klasse, dass du dich meiner Probleme annimmst. #6

Mein größtes Problem ist, so denke ich, dass ich, obwohl mit beiden Scheinen (Binnen/See) ausgestattet, ich noch keinerlei Mitfahr- geschweige denn Selbstfahr-Erfahrung besitze. Also auf  theoretische Hilfestellung (Literatur/Fragen) zurückgreifen muss. Praktische Erfahrung habe ich nur mit meinem kleinen Angelbötchen plus E-Motor.

Nun soweit die Vorrede. Das Boot, besser gesagt der Typ Boot, Ryds, oder andere Marken habe ich ebenfalls im Auge. Nur sollte das Freibord möglichst groß/hoch sein. Terhi, speziell das Nordic, ist mehr mein Vergleichsstandard. 

Das Boot sollte neben dem Angeln (binnen/küstennah) natürlich auch für das Wasserwandern durch die Kanäle/Seen in NL mit der Familie angeschafft werden. Wobei, ich sage mal, das Hauptaugenmerk sicher im Bereich des Angelns liegt, ich aber auch an die Familie denken muss, daneben ich aber auch die Sicherheit nicht außer Acht lassen will. 

Also Wasserwandern mit viel PS! Es stellt sich da die Frage nach dem WARUM?  Ich zweifele da nicht deine Antwort an, sondern sie resultiert allein aus meiner oben beschriebenen Unerfahrenheit und der lapidaren Annahme, dass wir nicht durch die Kanäle jagen wollen. Ich persönlich halte die (für das Meer) vorgeschriebenen 15 PS schon für eine Menge Power. Vermutlich hat das etwas mit dem Verhältnis Marschgeschwindigkeit/Motordrehzahl, ein kleinerer Motor höhertourig dreht als ein größerer?

Ein 4-Takter groß+klein, ist sicherlich eine tolle Sache, aber 2 Motoren, da ist der finanzielle Aufwand schon ganz erheblich. Wobei 2 Motoren, abgesehen von den unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereichen, ein erheblicheres Plus an Sicherheit beinhalten.

Eine Frage noch zur Steuerung: Ist der Aufwand einer Nachrüstung der Steuerkonsole so erheblich, dass man diese beim Kauf sofort mit einplanen sollte? Wenn ja, welche ist besser, eine seitlich an der Bordwand angebrachte, oder eine Standkonsole (Kabel- Steuerleitungsverlegung)? Die Optik mal außen vor gelassen..

Dein Boot ist schon eine ganz tolle „Schüssel“ (nicht abwertend gemeint, im Gegenteil), mit der ich sicherlich auch viel Spaß hätte. Meinen Glückwunsch.

Auch die anderen Forumsmitglieder hier haben tolle Schüsseln, wie gerade wieder eines in den Kleinanzeigen zu sehen ist. Das ist allerdings nicht das Passende, schon gar nicht, wenn es im Dirkshorner Hafen liegen würde, wo sonst nur Ruderboote zu finden sind. Also ist ein gewisser Sachzwang auch vorhanden.
Alles in Allem sollte das Boot und die Ausstattung, funktionell sein und sich in einem akzeptablen Verhältnis zum Preis befinden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich vielleicht der eine oder andere, der Bootsprofis hier, auch zu Wort melden würde, obgleich die Themenfrage an sich ja schon beantwortet wurde. Tipps werden gerne angenommen und bei einem Bootskauf kann man sicher eine Menge falsch machen.


----------



## addy123 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...*

Hallo!

Ja mit dem Motor bin ich nur von meinen Erfahrungen ausgegangen. Ich will in Dänemark mal eben relativ schnell von A nach B kommen. Zum Rumtümpeln kann ich halt den kleinen Motor nehmen. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du mit 15 PS, wenn die ganze Familie dabei ist, in Gleitfahrt kommst. Aber da legst Du wohl keinen so großen Wert drauf.
Im Moment ist ein sehr guter Zeitpunkt zum Bootskauf. Ich habe meins im Ebay gekauft. Da kann man im Moment echte Schnäppchen machen. Weiter unten ein paar Links.
Zum Konsolenanbau kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen. Ich vermute nur, das es eine teuere und zeitaufwendige Sache werden könnte?!
Schau Dich doch einfach mal auf dem Bootsmarkt nach einem Boot Deines Geschmackes um.
Ich empfehle auch, bei evtl. Kaufinteresse eine vorherige Besichtigung und Probefahrt durchzuführen.

Vielleicht kann Dir hier jemand noch eine Adresse nennen, wo man günstig Boote kaufen kann.

An Hand der Links, solltest Du eine gute Preisvorstellung erhalten.
Und glaube mir, im Moment sind die Preise ganz unten. 
Deshalb verkaufe ich mein zweites Boot auch erst im nächsten Frühjahr.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4575064672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4575145656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4571569016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4571392562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4569888610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4568227128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Hier kannst Du auch täglich sehen, was auf dem Bootsmarkt geht.
http://search.ebay.de/_bis-7-Meter_W0QQcatrefZC12QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfltZ9QQfromZR10QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQga10244Z10425QQsacatZ48330QQsojsZ1


----------



## Ralf-H (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...*

Moin,
wenn Du Dein Boot untermotorisierst, wirst Du Dich später ärgern. Außerdem ist ein kräftiger Motor eine gesunde Portion aktive Sicherheit. Wenn Du das Boot in "küstennahen" Gewässern bewegen willst, solltest Du MINDESTENS 15-20PS haben. Wenn Du mit Familie unterwegs bist, bekommst Du das Teil mit 5 oder 10PS niemals ins Gleiten.
In Verdrängerfahrt macht so ein Teil bei einer Wasserlinienlänge von 4,50m kaum 5kn (Rumpfgeschwindigkeit). Um mit dem "Tempo" vor einer Schlechtwetterfront abhauen zu wollen, braucht man dann schon eine gehörige Portion Optimismus. Mit 20PS sollte das Boot schon ca. 20kn erreichen, womit man schon einigermaßen vom Fleck kommt. 
Mit einem größeren Boot kann man es sich vielleich mal erlauben, Sch***-Wetter abzureiten. Mit so einer kleinen Schüssel würde ich lieber die Flucht nach vorne antreten und ab nach Haus - und das geht nur mit ausreichender Motorisierung (mehrfach selbst erfahren müssen).
Wenn Du damit auch Wasser-Wandern willst, solltest Du zu einem 4-Takter greifen, weil der auch problemlos längere Zeit mit niedrigen Drehzahlen läuft. Ein 2-Takter würde schnell verrußen.
Wie Addy123 schon sagte: Kauf Dir ein gebrauchtes Konsolenboot mit 40PS und Du bist für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet. Alles andere ist zu gefährlich und macht keinen Spaß.
Ich denke, daß andere mich hier sicher bestätigen können.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mac Gill (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm...*

Wilder_Wombel (Boardmember) hat ein Terhi Nordic mit einem 30PS Viertakter mit Powertrimm.
Ich fahre schon mal mit ihm auf der Maas, und kann das Boot schon gut abschätzen.
Er selber nutzt es auch in Schweden und Norwegen.

Er hat kürzlich von 25PS-2Takt auf 30PS-4Takt umgerüstet und ich muß sagen, das waren Welten. Gründe dafür sind u.a. ruhiger Lauf und weniger Spritverbrauch -> und der ist extrem!!!


Ich selber habe ein kleines Böötchen mit 25PS 2 Takter und bin daraufhin zu der Entscheidung gekommen, das nächste wird ein 4Takter. (steht momentan bei eBay drin... :q)


Zu den 30 PS gibt es 2 verschiedene ansichten.
Zum einen kann es in weiträumigen gebieten (Küste, etc.) nie shnell genug sein. andererseits eht es verdammt gut ab.
Wenn wir zu 3. mit komplettem gerödel (ca. 450-500Kg) kommt das gespann noch so gerade zum gleiten -> dies dank Powertrimm!!!

Wenn du an die Familie denkst, und auch mal Wasserski oder einen Reifen ziehen möchtest, solltest du jedoch ein paar Pferdchen mehr anlegen. 40-50PS sollten es dann schon sein.

Zum Thema nachrüsten von Konsole ist zu Beachten, ob der Motor einfach von Pinnensteuerung auf Lenkradsteuerung umgebaut werden kann!


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Wenn du an so etwas wie ein Nordic 6020 denkst, solltest du nicht unter 30 PS gehen.
Die Anschaffung isr dann erstmal etwas teurer. Kauf dir gleich einen 4takter. Die Anschaffung von 2taktern ist in etwa wirtschaftlich so zu sehen, wie die Anschaffung eines PKW ohne Kat. Du wirfst deine Kohle weg. Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wird ab einer bestimmten Klasse nur noch 4takt gesucht.

Warum 30 PS?
Ich fahre ein Boot lieber mit 60% Gas als mit 100%. Es ist einfach ein Genuß, mit mittlererer Drehzahl ins Gleiten zu kommen und Strecke zu machen. Bei deinen Kanalfahrten ist die Gleitfahrt sicher nicht erwünscht. Trotztdem tuckert der 30er dann in Niedrigdrehzahl schon leise vor sich hin. Die restlichen % sind einfach eine Sicherheitsreserve - und für den Fall, das du dein Boot richtig vollpackst.

Wasserwandern mit Familie
Offenes Boot zum Wasserwandern?? Plane am besten garnicht erst diese Telefonzellenbeplanung. Dann lieber eine Halbkajüte. Deine Familie wird dirs danken, wenn sie sich bei Regen verkriechen kann. Du kannst nähmlich nicht mal eben irgendwo drunterfahren...

Mittel- oder Seitensteuerstand
Zunächst würde ich diesen Entschluß bereits beim Bootskauf treffen. Nachrüstung bedeutet einfach gleich wieder unnütze Kohleausgabe. Veränderungen der Schaltzüge, Sitze usw.
Ein Mittelsteuerstand ist günstig, was die Bootslage im Wasser betrifft. Wenn du einen
Seitensteuerstand benutzt und allein fährst, hängst du immer schief oder mußt für das
Fahrergewicht zusätzlich trimmen. Das Boot läuft dann auch nicht so schön geradeaus.
Wenn du mit einem Mitfahrer trimmst, ist das leicht. Aber wer hat schon immer einen Mitfahrer?


----------



## addy123 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Hallo!
Also ich muss Dolfin, Mac Gill und Ralf-H unbedingt Recht geben. 
Bei Ihnen spricht wohl schon etwas mehr Erfahrung mit.
Es sollte wirklich gut überlegt sein, wenn Du Dir das Boot anschaffst.
Mit der Motorisierung ist viel dran. 
Ich habe etwas versteckt gesagt, das Bootsfahren teuer ist.
Mein erstes Boot habe ich dieses Frühjahr gekauft. Sportboot mit 30PS Zweitakt. Ideal für den Angler (bis 2 Mann) geeignet. Kaufpreis 2.100,- und gleich nochmal 1000,- für Zubehör und Werkstatt investiert. Dann nochmal 900,- für den zweiten Motor den ich natürlich jetzt behalten will. Hinzu kamen 650,- für Anhängekupplung und nochmal 200,- für Um- und Anmeldungen. Bis jetzt ist noch keine Versicherung dabei.
Erste Ausfahrt im Juni mit Frauchen und Arbeitskollegen sowie etlichen Ballast gemacht. Erst mal Enttäuschung. Vollgas mit 30 PS --> 14km/h. Der kleine Motor brachte es auf 11 km/h. Auf den Rückweg sagte mir ein Profi, dass ich zu Hecklastig sei. Okay, alle Mann ausgeladen. Solofahrt, ich geb Gas, haut es mich doch bald aus dem Boot raus, so geht die Kiste ab. Fehlt jetzt nur noch die richtige Schraube für günstige 115,-. Die ist bestellt. Dann macht das Teil wahrscheinlich 40 km/h.
Nach dieser trotzdem sehr schönen Ausfahrt, stand mein Entschluß fest. Du brauchst ein anderes Boot!!!|rolleyes 
Ich :q , Frauchen |krach:, später (Ich verate nicht was ich dafür tun musste) Frauchen #6 .
Naja, es waren weitere 6.000,- fällig, plus, plus, plus ..........#u 

Nun denke ich erst mal an Dänemark/Langeland nächsten Freitag, dann kommt das zeitige Frühjahr und vielleicht, man könnte ja mal den Gedanken hegen, das es nicht so schön auf dem Wasser ist, bei Kälte und Regen und nicht beissen wollenden Fischen?
Ach, was wäre da doch ein kleines Kajütchen auf dem Boot so schön |rolleyes.


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Oh man! Absolut super!! Ich danke erstmal euch allen für eure detaillierten Antworten  #6  #6 , die ich aber erstmal nur überflogen habe. Nachdem ich sie gründlich studiert habe, melde ich mich sicherlich nochmals zu Wort, denn die eine oder andere Frage meinerseits wird sicherlich noch auftauchen, wenn mir ein |licht aufgegangen ist.

@Addy dir ein spezielles Dankeschön für die e.ay Links  |licht , denn mit deiner Suchmaske habe ich aus Unwissenheit dort noch nie rein geschaut. Ich habe immer nur bei Angelbooten gesucht, und war felsenfest der Meinung das wäre bootsmäßig schon alles.  #t  #t  |rotwerden


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Nachdem ich mir gestern Abend die Zeit damit vertrieben und Addys Link verfolgt und mir die Menge an Angeboten angesehen habe, bin ich einmal beim Terhi Nordic 6020  und einmal bei der Terhi Sea Fun  hängen geblieben.

Das Terhi Nordic entspräche vom Typ her genau dem, was ich suche. Was mich allerdings ein wenig nachdenklich macht, ist die Tatsache, dass der angebotene Trailer Bauj. 63 ist. |kopfkrat Ist m.E. doch ein wenig alt. Ich war zum Zeitpunkt seiner Indienststellung gerade mal 10 Jahre alt. Was meint ihr? Zeitlos funktionstüchtig sind doch Trailer mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn ich lese, dass in anderen Angeboten Trailer nach einigen Jahren Dienstzeit neue Achsen und Naben bekommen haben. Nun ja, der Trailer soll ja funktionieren...

Dann die Terhi Sea Fun, mit allem "Schnickschnack" d.h. Konsole, Persenning, Motor (30 PS, allerdings 2-Takt) und Trailer. Dafür allerdings, so denke ich mal, nicht, oder nur sehr eingeschränkt, für den küstennahen Bereich einsetzbar. |kopfkrat 

Nun meine Frage an euch Boatpeople  so aus dem Bauch heraus: Was würdet ihr erst mal in die engere Wahl nehmen? Was hört sich nicht so gut bei diesen Angeboten an?

Ich weis, dass sind rein subjektive Fragen, die ich hier stelle, Fragen also, die sich sicherlich jeder von euch auch stellen würde. Wem es unangenehm ist, hierauf öffentlich zu antworten, dem sei es erlaubt mir die Antwort per PN oder e-Mail  zu geben, so sie/er denn will. Öffentlich fände ich allerdings optimaler, da es sicherlich auch andere Landratten gibt, die mit einem Bootskauf spekulieren und überlegen, was den so das Richtige wäre.

Ich habe gestern Abend noch Frauchen dazugeholt und wir haben noch über das Thema Motorleistung gesprochen. Nun ja, gesprochen allerdings weniger, waren wir doch ziemlich überrascht über meine/unsere irrige Annahme ein 15 PS-Motor, sei vollkommen ausreichend. Ich habe bewusst von einer irrigen Annahme gesprochen, denn der Zahn ist uns mit
„Um mit dem "Tempo" vor einer Schlechtwetterfront abhauen zu wollen, braucht man dann schon eine gehörige Portion Optimismus. Mit 20PS sollte das Boot schon ca. 20kn erreichen, womit man schon einigermaßen vom Fleck kommt.“ wohl gezogen! Ein ungläubiges: „Kann das so schnell kommen?“ von Frauchen und einem unwissendem Schulterzucken von mir: „Die Jungen schreiben so etwas sicherlich zum Spaß“, hat dann wohl zu unserer einhelligen Meinung geführt, dass einige Pferdchen mehr im Heck, doch eine größere Sicherheit bieten und wir das in jedem Fall einplanen müssen. Ein schwerer Fehler von meinereiner weniger. DANKE Ralf, Mac Gill. #6

Ich hänge mal 2 Bilder vom Dirkshorner Hafen an, dann erklärt sich das Wort Sachzwang besser, gerade in Bezug auf "Halbkajüte". Ich denke mal das wird nicht funktionieren, zumal auch die Zufahrt zum Hafen nur eine maximale Duchrfahrtöhe von 12-15 dm hat. Trotzdem bin ich auch für diesen Hinweis sehr dankbar, denn er kommt sicherlich nicht von ungefähr, sondern sind Erfahrungen. DANKE Dolfin. #6

So jetzt habe ich erstmal genug genervt. Wenn euch noch etwas Wichtiges einfällt, büdde büdde schreibt es.


----------



## addy123 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Hallo Wedaufischer!

Mein erster Tipp: NIMM DIR ZEIT UND BRECHE NICHTS ÜBERS KNIE!!!|rolleyes 
Das Terhi, na da will ich nichts sagen, scheint oK?!;+ 
Beim Trailer hätte auch ich starke Bedenken.#t 
Hier bliebe natürlich Dir die Motorwahl nach Wunsch frei.#6 

Beim Terhi Sea Fun, denke ich mal, hat das Meiste was man braucht. #6 
Aber der Motor.#d 
Sieht mir nach einem älteren Spritfresser aus!?#c 

Aber, lass Dich durch meine Meinung bitte nicht beeinflussen!!!
Vielleicht kann Dir hier noch der ein oder andere noch paar Tipps geben?:m


----------



## Mac Gill (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Hallo,
zum Trailer kann ich dir nur ein paar warme Worte ans Herz Legen:

Kauf dir einen Vernünftigen!

Wie komme ich zu der Aussage?
Ich selber habe eine kleine Gfk-Schale bei eBay geschossen. Ich stand vor der ähnlichen situation wie du-> Noch nie ein Boot gehabt, und was will ich überhaupt...

Nun denn, boot bei eBay geschossen und ab ging das Angeln...
Nach einem Jahr nun steht die Vergrößerung an. Daher geht das Boot nun wieder den eBay Weg...(Ich bereue den Schritt nicht, denn nun weiss ich, was ich wirklich haben möchte)

Bei dem Boot war ein Trailer dabei -> einfach und ich habe gedacht, dass reicht.
Beim Trailern an den Maasseen (Kiesrampe, die einzige kostenlose) musste ich jedoch mit den Auto-Hinterreifen schon ins Wasser, dass fast der Auspuff absäuft.

Daraufhin schnell zum Freund (Metallbauer) und flux Sliprollen bauen lassen, dazu noch eine einfache Seilwinde. Nun geht es schon besser aber...
Alleine ist das schon ziemlich hantier. Und ich muss das Boot immer ausräumen, da die Winde das sonst nicht packt...

Kollege Wilder_Wombel hat sich für sein Terhi6020Nordic einen Trailer gegönnt, da bekomme ich den vollen Neid-> Er slippt das Boot auf und ab ALLEINE und das in ca. 2 min. Winde, Rollen -> alles perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt.

--> Wenn du das Boot immer slippen willst, kaufe dir unbedingt einen guten Trailer, sonst krigst du genauso die Krise wie ich.
Wird das Boot ein Wasserlieger, das nur im Winter rauskommt, bzw. zur Urlaubsfahrt dann reicht so ein einfacher...


Ich kann dir auch nur den Tipp geben, wenn du anfängst fahre mal bei vielen Booten mit -> schau auch besonders beim ein und ausslippen zu.

In 2 Wochen ist doch das Bootstreffen, fahre da doch mal hin und schu dir das alles mal an.

Überlege auch mal, bevor du 7-10 T.EUR ausgibst ob du nicht erstmal eins für 1000-1500 EUR holst -> ein Jahr Erfahrung sammelst und dannach wieder verkaufst. Dannach weisst du wie der Haase läuft. (Bei Booten ist der Werteverlust nicht so Hoch wie bei Autos...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*



> Überlege auch mal, bevor du 7-10 T.EUR ausgibst ob du nicht erstmal eins für 1000-1500 EUR holst -> ein Jahr Erfahrung sammelst und dannach wieder verkaufst. Dannach weisst du wie der Haase läuft. (Bei Booten ist der Werteverlust nicht so Hoch wie bei Autos...)


Mit Sicherheit ein zu beachtender Aspekt.

Ebenso zuerst mal verschiedene Boote zu testen, entlang unserer Küsten gibt es ja  inzwischen viele Bootsvermieter, die verschiedenste Bootstypen anbieten.

Und man sollte ja dran denken, dass so ein Boot nicht nur einen Anschaffungspreis sondern auch Unterhaltskosten hat.

Da kommt es dann wieder drauf an, wie oft man sein Boot wie nutzt, um beispielsweise den optimalen Motor von der Leistung her zu finden - abseits von allen Sicherheitsaspekten.

Wenn Du überwiegend auf Kanälen in Verdrängerfahrt (weil meist eh nicht anders erlaubt) unterwegs bist, genügt ein Motor mit weniger PS. Denn der Mehrpreis für einen stärkeren Motor kann da ganz schön ins Geld gehen, wenn man dann nur wenig an der Küste/mit Gleitfahrt unterwegs ist, kann es je nach entsprechender Fahrtdauer durchaus finanziell sinnvoller sein einen kleineren Motor zu nehmen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es bei Vielfahrern immer gut, wie oben schon beschrieben, wenn man das Boot nicht erst ab 90% der Nenndrehzahl ins Gleiten bringt.

Das alles will wohlbedacht und üeberlegt sein.

Daher wpürde ich wirklich empfehlen vor einem Kauf entweder verschiedene Bootstypen zu mieten oder hier bei den bootsfahrenden Boardies mal nachzufragen ob Du irgendwo mal mitfahren kannst, um die verschiedenen Boote kennen zu lernen.
Da kannst Du Dir dann auch gleich die Infos bezüglich der Unterhaltskosten holen.

Nachteil:
Je mehr man sich informieren wird und je mehr verschiedene Boote man testet, desto teurer wird das eigene Boot werden, da die Ansprüche (ist wie beim Angelgerät oder bei Wein) mit wachsender Erfahrung steigen))

Kannst ja  schon mal anfangen für die jetzt noch nicht geplanten Mehrausgaben zu sparen ))))


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Die Tip mit der Miete ist schon mal gut. Überlege dir das.

Habe mir deine Boote angesehen. Das 6020 ist vom Typ sicher das beste für dich. Aber:
Einen Trailer mit 400 kg kannst du für diese Bootsgröße absolut vergessen. Du hast bein nackten Boot noch gerade 180 Kilo Platz ( wenn er die Zuladung meint - sonst kommt das Trailergewicht noch mit dazu). Überlege mal: Schon der Motor, der Tank und die Batterie!
Bei dieser Bootsgröße sind nach meiner Meinung 800 bis 900 kg. Trailergesamtgewicht das absolute minimum.
Nimm dir zu Herzen, was schon oben gesagt wurde: Der Trailer ist für einen Trailerbootkapitän genauso wichtig wie das Boot. Wenn du mit deinemTrailer immer komplett ins Wasser mußt, wirst du nicht viel Freude haben . Dazu kommt, das die Dinger zur Zeit nicht gerade sehr teuer sind.
Wenn du das 6020 ohne Trailer kaufen kannst, schlag zu und kauf einen neuen Trailer und einer 30er 4takter ---- und du wirst glücklich! Und wenn du das Ding billig mit Trailer schießen kannst - schlag zu und schmeiß weg (den Trailer )


----------



## wilder_wombel (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

@Wedaufischer,

wie mac_gill schon sagte hab ich das therie 6020. Genau wie suchte ich ein Boot was einige vorausetzungen gut erfüllt, es mußte Familientauglich sein, es sollte rauhwassertauglich sein, gut zu slippen und man sollte damit auch vertikalfischen können.

Wenn du mit der Familie fährst ist es absolut wichtig das man auch bei regen oder heftigen Wind mit Gicht Frau Kinder und und Bootshund Sherry(hat Perti Helix um fressen gern) nicht nass werden. Ich hab deswegen ne Halbkajüte aus "Zeltplane"
die man bei bedarf ganz wegmachen(zum Vertikalfischen) oder umklappen kann. Ich
muß sagen dieses ding ist der absolute hit und war dieses Jahr in Norwegen auf den
Fjorden und inden Schwedisachen Schären absosut gold wert. In Norwegen konnte
man bei wind und wetter richtig gas geben und dabei noch gemütlich ne zigarette rauchen, am angelplatz angekommen, verdeck runtergeklappt und man hatte viel platz
zum angeln, die anderen waren dann schon von der fahrt durchnass !!!!!

Und wenn es wie jetzt auf die maas zum vertikalen geht wird das verdeck ganz angemacht da es zu windanfählig ist und man das boot mit dem e-motor nicht gehalten 
bekommt.

Zur Motorisierung sei gesagt das ich zuerst nen 25Ps zweitakt drauf hatte, bei drei erwachsesenen an board kammst du kaum noch in gleitfahrt, deswegen han ich mir einen 30Ps Honda Viertakt mit Powertrimm anfang des jahres zugelegt, absolutes sahneteil was ich nur emfhelen kann, obwohl ich sagen muß es könnten wirklich noch
5-10Ps mehr sein wenn das boot mal vollbeladen und man noch einige reserven hat 

nie wieder zweitakter !!!!!!!

der verbraucht tatsächlich knapp ein drittel weniger.

Der trailer der beim boot DABEI war ist ein brederup trailer den ich auch nicht mehr
missen möchte. die räder brauchen nur 15cm tief im Wasser zu stehen und schon
kann man slippen, und mit gut abgestimmten slipprollen und Winde ist das ein Kinderspiel. Ich mache das oft auch ganz alleine rein und raus im nu und das sogar
mit meinem 7m Wohnmobil !!!!!! Vorher hatte ich ein Linder Sportsman mit einem trailer
nur mit auflagen, man das war vielleicht immer ein gemurkse das boot rein und wieder
raus zu kriegen !!!!!.

Morgen bin ich auch wieder mit dem Boot auf der Maas du kannst ja gerne mitkommen
zum fischen oder mal vorbeikommen, ich bin morgen eh alleine unterwegs da keiner meiner bootskollegen zeit hat.

gruß

wombel


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Übers Knie brechen, nein Danke. Nicht nach dem Motto früh gefreit, schnell gereut. Sicherlich juckt es in den Fingern, zumal ich schon ziemlich lange mit dem Gedanken eines Bootskaufs schwanger gehe.

Super, dass ihr alle Tacheles redet. #6

Mc Gill, zu dem Treffen, ich denke du meinst Roermond, hätte ich mich schon längst angemeldet, wenn, ja wenn wir da nicht in den Ferien in Dirkshorn wären.
Macht es wirklich Sinn, ganz krass gesagt, 1-1,5 Kilot€uronen in den Sand zu setzen, nur um eine Erfahrung reicher zu sein? |kopfkrat 

Thomas, dein Vorschlag ist ein sehr guter, der mir oft schon in den Sinn gekommen ist. Allerdings bin ich kein Küstenjung sondern ich wohne einige Kilometer davon entfernt. Die einzigen Tage an der ich der Küste näher komme, sind die in den Ferien oder den längeren WE in Nord-Holland. Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber dort sucht du ein Huurboot (Mietboot) wie eine Stecknadel im Heuhaufen. Das liegt zum Teil daran, dass die Neugeborenen holländischen Babys nicht in eine Wiege gelegt werden, sonder in ihr eigenes Boot. Ich will damit ausdrücken, es herrscht dort kein großer Bedarf an einer Bootsvermietung, weil die Nachfrage einfach zu klein ist.

Den Tipp der Nachfrage für eine Mitfahrgelegenheit werde ich auf alle Fälle aufgreifen, denn es ist sicherlich lehrreich.

Tja, das Thema Trailer bereitet mir, abgesehen von den unterschiedlichen Gewichtsklassen, ob gebremst oder ungebremst, schon erhebliche Kopfschmerzen, wo ich so ein Teil eigentlich stehen lasse, wenn ich ihn nicht gerade brauche, oder wenn ich das Boot als nicht als Dauerwasserlieger verrotten lassen möchte. 

Da ja Kollege wilder_wombel genau mein Wunschboot sein eigen nennt, werde ich mal versuchen sein Angebot einer Lernfahrt annehmen und die Praxis aus 1. Hand kennen zu lernen. Ich danke vorab schon mal für den guten Willen #6 und...du hast Post. :m


----------



## Mac Gill (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Du setzt die 1.5kEUR nicht in den Sand!!!

Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden.

Ich habe das Boot für den Preis bekommen, und verkaufe es zum gleichen Preis weiter.
In den Sand setzte ich demnach nur die Kosten, den Trailer beim Tüv abnehmen zu lassen.

Die Preise bei Gebrauchtbooten bleibt ziemlich stabil, abgesehen von Sommer/Winter abweichungen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Du setzt die 1.5kEUR nicht in den Sand!!!
> 
> Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden.


Oh, wohl war, da war ich doch etwas geistesabwesend, bzw. ich war schon gedanklich ein Thema weiter. Sorry.

Das würde, wenn ich deinen Gedanken mal weiterspinne, für mich bedeuten, dass das sowohl-alsauch Boot nur noch eine Variante wäre, also eher die Binnenvariante. Nun ja, so abwegig ist diese Alternative eigentlich nicht. Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein Frauchen heute auch die Frage aufwarf, warum denn das Boot auch "Seetüchtigkeit" besitzen müsse, als wir heute Nachmittag ein kurzes Gespräch über die hier aufgetauchten Tipps hatten.

Na ja wenn ich da längere Zeit drüber nachdenke, ist dieser Weg wahrscheinlich ein gar nicht so schlechter, denn dann würde sich sicherlich auch mit zunehmender Erfahrung eine gewisse (Selbst)Sicherheit einstellen und sich einige der daraus resultierenden Fragen, sicherlich einfacher lösen lassen.

Also.., ich bin jetzt wirklich ins Grübeln gekommen... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*



> Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein Frauchen heute auch die Frage aufwarf, warum denn das Boot auch "Seetüchtigkeit" besitzen müsse, als wir heute Nachmittag ein kurzes Gespräch über die hier aufgetauchten Tipps hatten.


Wirklich gute Frage, wenn es so ist wie von Dir beschreiben das Du eh kaum an der Küste bist.
Dann lieber ein Boot an der Küste mieten, und eines für binnen kaufen.

Senkt zum einen ungemein den Kaufpreis wenn man nichts küstentaugliches braucht, ne entsprechende kleienren Motor verwenden etc., für das gesparte Geld kannste wahrscheinlich locker ein paar mal Boot mieten.

Zudem sparste je nach Auto noch ne Menge Sprit wenn Du ohne Hänger/Boot an die Küste fahren kannst, das dürfte bei den heutigen Sppritpreisen auch schon fast nen Miettag ausmachen )


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*



> Zudem sparste je nach Auto noch ne Menge Sprit wenn Du ohne Hänger/Boot an die Küste fahren kannst, das dürfte bei den heutigen Sppritpreisen auch schon fast nen Miettag ausmachen )


...und vielleicht wäre dann noch eine Digi Cam drin )), da es kaum Huurboote gibt und Alternativ nur der Kutter bliebe!

Nee Tom, lass uns beim Thema bleiben. Ein hochbordiges sollte es schon sein, allein schon wegen der Sicherheit bei großem Wellenschlag ist so ein Boot besser geeignet als ein "Normalboot". Das versteht sogar mein Frauchen... )


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Was ich wiederum weniger verstehe, was ist mit  selbstlenzend und automatisch (selbst)lenzend gemeint?

Selbstlenzend: Irgendwo im Boot ein Stopfen. Ich ziehe ihn und das ganze Regen- Wasser-im-Boot läuft ab.
Bei einer Automatik brauche ich nur ein Knöpfchen zu drücken und eine Pumpe entsorgt, eben automatisch, das Wasser? Ist das so richtig? Ein einfaches „JA“ würde genügen, denn dann hätte ich es 100%ig verstanden.

Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Boot, das selbstlenzend ist, im/auf dem  Trockenen liegen muss, anderweitig die ganze Sache nicht funktioniert, ggf. selbiges dann sogar Wasser aufnimmt!?

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Naja,
bei einem selbstlenzenden Boot läuft das Wasser, welches durch Regen oder anderswie ins Boot kommt, selbst wieder aus dem Boot raus. Das geschieht dadurch, das der innere Bootsboden über der Wasseroberfläche liegt und dort dann ein Loch in der Bootswand ist, durch den das Wasser ablaufen kann - oft mit einem Rückschlagventil gesichert.
Mit deinen beiden Begriffen ist nach meiner Meinung das gleiche gemeint. Das andere wäre eine Lenzpumpe, die mittels eingebautem Schwimmer bei entsprechender Wasserhöhe in der Bilge oder wo auch immer das Wasser aussenbords pumpt. Diese Pumpe muß natürlich immer Strom haben.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Oh, jetzt bringst du mich in arge Bedrängnis. Ein klares "JA"! Aber was ist mit:





> Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Boot, das selbstlenzend ist, im/auf dem Trockenen liegen muss, anderweitig die ganze Sache nicht funktioniert, ggf. selbiges dann sogar Wasser aufnimmt!?


Da ist also absolut nichts dran "Boot an Land etc."!? Wie soll das funktionieren, diese Selbstlenzung, wenn ich sage, mal meine Frau+Sohn ich mit an Bord habe und der Bootsboden (dort wo die Füße sind) sich 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche befindet. Gut, in Physik war ich kein Genie, aber wenn ich in der Badewanne sitze und ich den Stopfen ziehe, läuft das Wasser raus, weil das Gewicht selbiger und der Nutzer, verankert, sprich einegemauert ist. Das ist allerdings in einer freischwimmenden Badewanne  (Boot) nicht der Fall. Da drückt das Gewicht des Bootes sich in die Wasseroberfläche ein. Mal so lapidar gesagt, und sorgt dementsprechend immer für einen gewissen Auftrieb (Gleichgewicht). Wenn ich jetzt "den Stopfen" ziehe, versucht sich dieses Gleichgewicht auch wieder einzustellen, nur mit dem Hintergrund, dass nicht nur die Füße nass sind/werden.
Sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Ja, da siehst du falsch.
Selbstlenzende Boote haben einen doppelten Boden. In die Bootsform ist eine ebene glatte Platte eingezogen, die bei zugelassener Belastung *über der Wasseroberfläche liegt*. So kann das Wasser ablaufen. Flip-Flop Ventile sorgen dafür, das enetuell durch Wellenschlag höher anbrandendes Wasser nicht eindringt.
Ich glaube du verwechselst die Selbstlenzung mit dem Ablaßstopfen, der sich am tiefsten Punkt des Bootes befindet. Den sollte man schon schließne, wenn man kein U-Boot fahren will.


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

Es gibt noch eine andere Variante, zb. bei Schlauchis. Da ist im Heckspriegel ein "Ventil" eingebaut. Während der Fahrt kann man den Verschluss öffnen und durch den Sog hinter dem Boot wird das Wasser rausgezogen. Es gibt auch noch andere Modelle zum Nachrüsten, welche meist den Sog des Propellers nutzen. Guckst Du hier unter Piper-Pumpe.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. September 2005)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*



> Ich glaube du verwechselst die Selbstlenzung mit dem Ablaßstopfen, der sich am tiefsten Punkt des Bootes befindet. Den sollte man schon schließne, wenn man kein U-Boot fahren will.


So etwas habe ich gelesen, auch bei doppelwandigen Booten soll es so sein, dass das Wasser nur an Land abläuft. Von den Flip-Flop-Ventilen, oder auch den "Schlauchis" habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Wieder etwas gelernt. #6 Danke.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Powertrimm... und andere Fragen*

in dem ollen Schinken hier alles gefunden was ich zum Thema Powertrimm wissen wollte ... #6


----------

